# Bahamas by bay boat ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just saw a fishing show where they, launched from Stuart and made the 70 mile trek, how safe is this ? They took extra fuel as would I, but what kid of seas and weather can one expect ?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have never made it all the way to the Bahamas but that piece of water is reminds me of the 495 beltway in DC. 

You never get away from other boats.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I saw that episode too. It was extremely calm when they took the trip and they had a huge twin v hull buddy boat with them


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Can it be done ?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There are guys that take jet skis to the Bahamas. Sure it can be done. After all the Pacific was colonized by people in canoes a thousand years ago...

I'd do it for sure in a decent boat with a good weather window!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I knew a guy that sailed a 16 foot compac yacht there. Sail boat. And back. Weather window is most important of course.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I've done it...*

From West Palm to west End in and beyond to Abaco in one day... One helluvan' adventure in a 24'Hydra-sport Bay boat. Weather was as fine as the forecast. I wouldn't plan to go beyond a good forecast..My son and I will never forget those days before the family ladies showed up in Marsh harbor...


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

CCC said:


> Can it be done ?


Yes.

Should it be done in a bay boat is another question. The answer depends on weather, safety equipment, operator skill, and a variety of other factors.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The weather can change in an instant there. I've seen it go from flat seas to downright scary in a matter of minutes in a 30 foot boat. You would be putting a lot of faith in the weatherman.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

CCC said:


> Can it be done ?


You could take any boat anywhere on the right day and enough fuel.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes it can be done easily Boat handling Experience and knowledge of the weather and remember you are crossing the Gulf Stream. Have a good radio. That area can get nasty quick.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I read an interview with Flip Pallot - he did it an a flats boat.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I could make it in my J boat as long as it didn't sink.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

CCC said:


> Can it be done ?


I've done it in a cigarette. Lot different than a bay boat....but it was a lot of fun when I was a kid! I'm sure I would not do it now in my 18' CC. If you get up enough cojones and the fuel, safety equipment & no fear of the "BT" .....let us know how it went!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My brother lives in the Keys and has done it many times in his 21' CC. However, he is very cautious and watches the weather. Getting there is one thing but remember you have to come back.

On a good note, he has told me how trolling across the Gulf Stream is some of the most amazing fishing he has ever done. Any bit of floating debris usually holds a shit-load of dolphin.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Most of the big $$ bay boats are "Hybrid" bay/offshore boats. I have seen Yellowfin 24 foot bay boats 40 miles out. Crossing the stream can be risky and a change in weather can mean hanging out in the bahamas for a week till the weather improves.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Most of the big $$ bay boats are "Hybrid" bay/offshore boats. I have seen Yellowfin 24 foot bay boats 40 miles out. Crossing the stream can be risky and a change in weather can mean hanging out in the bahamas for a week till the weather improves.


Damn throw me in that Briar patch ! "Hey honey, weather turned bad, I will have to hang here in the Bahamas for a week OR MORE" !!!!!LOL


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw the same episode (2nd time). I wondered "why take a bay boat" until I noticed the sponsor, Triton boats. I'm fairly sure that's why a bay boat. Still, a fun trip if I were younger. Sea-r-cy


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When i first read your question my thought went to some homemade Cuban rafts that I saw on the Dry Tortugas that made it across. Some folks must be able to cross it in a small boat. Are you thinking about it? If you go it would be a good idea to have a convoy of boats for safety. Weather and pirates would be a concern.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

kind of dream of mine. will I ever do it ? who knows. speaking of pirates can you take a weapon into the Bahamas ?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

CCC said:


> kind of dream of mine. will I ever do it ? who knows. speaking of pirates can you take a weapon into the Bahamas ?


Excerpt:

*"Vessels with Weapons, Firearms or Ammunition Aboard:*

*If you have a firearm on board (shotguns and handguns only) you must declare it with Bahamian Customs. You must provide the serial number, name of the manufacturer, plus an exact count of ammunition. While you are allowed to have a firearm on your boat, you cannot remove it. Weapons must be under lock and key at all times. In cases of emergencies, which require your departure by air, you must notify Bahamian Police or Customs. They will accompany you to retrieve the firearm and present you with a receipt. Upon your return to the island, Bahamian Police or Customs will escort you to your vessel and return your firearm. Any infraction of this law will be dealt with severely and The Bahamas has recently increased both the penalties and sentencing for violators of local firearm laws."*

http://nassau.usembassy.gov/entry_exit_bahamas.html


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

" Just because you can , doesn't mean you should ! "

Dad


This thread falls into " there is more horsepower than I.Q. on the water" category !


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> You could take any boat anywhere on the right day and enough fuel.


LOL. Ever heard of the "Roaring Forties," the "Furious Fifties," or the "Screaming Sixties?"


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes Orion, I think that CCC needs to pick a better sailing date than these guys or get himself a bigger boat.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I got seasick by just watching. No way would I ever cross that much water in a bay boat.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Reel Time by Florida Sportsman?
http://youtu.be/DmyYUNCXYxA

That's a 24' Triton Bay Boat with a 79 gal fuel capacity, and they carried extra fuel cans for the trip .....and had a backup boat. With the safety equipment, and George Gozdz is an experienced captain... I'd say they took all the precautions!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yes that video brings back memories of Navy days going to Bermuda from New London CT. across Cape Hatteras in the winter Time. On board the USS Maloy EDE 791. What a ride it was.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Just fly and rent a boat when you get there...much less tiresome and more time fishing


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Just fly and rent a boat when you get there...much less tiresome and more time fishing


That's what we like to do when we go to the keys... although we don't fly to the keys, we load up the Tahoe and drive down - less hassle with all the fishing gear.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

10-4 Guys, my wifes Uncle takes a 34' Intrepid to the Bahamas from Key Largo every year, maybe I just need to tag along with them.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Or you could just give George Poveromo a call and let him know you would like to fish with him in the Bahamas and see what he says. Let me know if you need his number.


----------

